

The worst enemy to my startup is depression - limedaring
http://www.limedaring.com/the-worst-enemy-to-my-startup-is-depression/

======
in_deep_thought
I have found that the best way to combat depression which hinders progress on
a startup or other project is to think: "well, no one said this was gonna be
easy." Or "This isn't supposed to be easy you know?" Somehow it turns it into
a challenge as opposed to "is it really worth it", "why am I doing this", "I
don't feel like it", ect.

